# هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 

يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة

سنة 2010








سنة جديدة سعيدة على الجميع، سنة بركات و نِعم إلهنا إله الخيرات.

مع السنة الجديدة، اقدم شكري و إمتناني لرفاق الدرب، المشرفين المثابرين على إستمرار و دوام منتدى الكنيسة بالطريقة اللائقة و المقبولة. الشكر الجزيل لساعات التعب و الجهد التي يبذلها كل مشرف من أجل الرُقي بإسم المنتدى بصورته المعرفوة، اما تعبهم لغرض مجد الرب و نشر كلمته، فلا يحتاجون شكر شخصي، لان الله هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يكافئ كل المشرفين على الأقسام التبشيرية و الحوارية، بحسب غناه في المجد. أحبتي المشرفين، أنتم قدوة لغيركم، قدون للأعضاء في منتدانا و حتى لمشرفي المنتديات الآخرى، صلاتي أن يجعلكم الرب قادرين على حمل هذه المسؤلية للسنين القادمة.

الأحبة الأعضاء المُباركين، المثابرين في دعم المنتدى في كل صغيرة و كبيرة، يعجز اللسان عن وصف محبتكم و تعبكم في المنتدى، بالفعل يثلج الصدر عندما يرى الشخص إلتحامكم و تعاونكم مع إدارة المنتدى من أجل الأفضل للمنتدى. السنة الجديدة ستجلب لنا واجبات جديدة سنتعاون سوياً في تنفيذها.
اعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء، المنتدى يعمر و يكبر بكم و من خلالكم، فمع السنة الجديدة نشجعكم على التواصل معنا لتكون سنة 2010 سنة الثمار في حياتنا و حياتكم.


كتعبير بسيط عن فرحتنا بفرحة السنة الجديدة و ذكر ذكرى الميلاد المجيد، يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعك هدية بسيطة من منتديات الكنيسة

هدية افتتاحية لسنة لجديدة​ 
الهدية عبارة عن 8 ملفات مسيحية​ 
الجزء الأول منها 4 كتب رائعة عن التجسد
​

تجسد ربنا يسوع، القديس اثناسيوس ( حمل من هنا )

​
ظهور المسيح المُحى، القديس اثناسيوس ( حمل من هنا )
​
تجسد الكلمة، القديس اثناسيوس (الترجمة الجديدة) ، مركز الدراسات الآبائية ( حمل من هنا )

​
شرح تجسد الإبن الوحيد، القديس كيرلس السكندرى ( حمل من هنا )


​
 
الجزء الثاني عبارة عن 4 ملفات صوتية لترانيم الميلاد

هل جئت ربي سيدي - زياد شحاته ( حمل من هنا )

من بعد سنين - حياة افضل ( حمل من هنا )
يسوع اسمه عجيب - حياة افضل ( حمل من هنا )
صار على الارض سلام ـ كورال ام النور ( حمل من هنا )

متطلعين في هذه السنة الجديدة من جديد ان نبقى على عرش المنتديات المسيحية بجهودكم و بصلواتكم متطلعين ايضا ان نضع خلفنا اي خلاف و اي سوء تفاهم و اي خصام حصل بين اي عضو في هذا المنتدى غافرين و مسامحين بعضنا البعض متجددين بالمسيح في هذه السنة الجديدة.

سلام الرب معكم جميعا و الرب يبارك حياتكم​​


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل عام والكل بخير 
ربنا يجعلها سنه سعيدة على الكل 
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الهدايا ، رائعة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وبيكبر بايد زعيمنا والمشرفين وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وسنة جديدة سعيدة


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى باعضاءة وروك طيبين ويارب سنة سعيدة ويكبر كمان وكمان 
ويبقى احلى منتدى بالدنيا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى للهدايا الرائعه دى
ويارب تكون سنه جميله سعيده علينا كلنا
ميرسى جداا يازعيم​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا روك على الهديه الجميله

كل سنه واعضاء منتدانا بخير

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
*​


----------



## BITAR (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما اروعها هدايا يا ماى روك*
*فعلا قيمة جدا* 
*كل سنه والجميع بخير*
*واتمنى من المسيح الرب ان يعم السلام العالم اجمع*
*وخصوصا العراق لما يعاني شعبه المسيحى هناك من التشريد *
*وايضا مصر التى يعانى اقباطها من الارهاب والاضهاد فى كل شىء*
*ونصلى من اجل فلسطين وكل العالم ليعم السلام العالم من ملك السلام*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررسى على الهدايا الجميله
وكل سنه وكل اللى فى المنتدى سعده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الهدايا
ثانكس روك
كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير وسلام​


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*
شكرا ماى روك واتمنى انى ما اكونش ضايقتك كتير السنة اللى فاتت دى مع انك اكثر واحد زعلتنى بس يلا المسامح مولكا
ولكل سنة وانت طيب يا My Rock ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك وتقدم لربنا اللى بيحبك كثير *

​


----------



## ramy saba (31 ديسمبر 2009)

;كل سنة وأنتم طيبين 
سكرآ ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سنه سعيده عالكل

شكرا نيومان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سوري ماي روك كنت برد في موضوع اخر و اسفه جدا

الصفحه فتحت مكان الصفحه

و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
ويااااااااارب ربنا يجعلها سنة بركة وخير وسعادة على شعبه 
وميرسى يا زعيم على الهدايا 
كل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------



## twety (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وكل سنه وكل المشرفين والاعضاء بخير وسلام يارب
وتكون سنه حلوة على الكل 

حلوة قوى المواضيع دى ياروك
ربنا يبارك تعبك يارب

شكرا  
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثانكس على الهدايا الحلوة دى
كل سنه وانت بالف خير يا روك وكل الاعضاء طيبين
ودايما متجمعين مع بعض فى احلى منتدى
​*


----------



## malak_66666 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل  عام   وجميع  من القائمين  على العمل فى منتدى الكنسية  بصحة  وسعادة  والمسيح  يكون معكم  جميعا


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وكلكم بخير

يارب دايما كده كل سنة مع بعض فى منتدانا الجميل

شكرا على الهدية الحلوة*​


----------



## jclsoww (1 يناير 2010)

*عيد ميلاد مبارك وسنة ميلادية جديدة سعيدة تعم العالم بالسلام والمحبة والخلاص الإلهي*


----------



## علاء حسن (1 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين جميعا  الاعضاء والاخوة المشرفون 
*


----------



## Coptic Princess (1 يناير 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy new Year EVERYONE​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2010)

*كل

سنه


وحضرتك

طيب وبخير

شكرا للهديه الرائعه​*


----------



## bab.max (1 يناير 2010)

كل لحظه كل دقيقه كل سنه والجميع بخير
الرب يبارك خد متكم
وزى الايام دى من السنه الجايه نكون احسن


----------



## ميشيل عزيز (1 يناير 2010)

_ما اروعها هداياك ياروك
فعلا قيمة جدا 
كل سنه والجميع بخير_


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## mr_leader2008 (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بخير وسعاده ربنا يجعل هذه السنه2010 عام الخير علينا جميعا ببركه ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## firygorg (1 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بخير 
وجميع الاعضاء فى تقدم مستمر
مع تمنياتى بعام مليء بالنجاح 
شكرااااااااا على هذة الهداية الجميلة




​*


----------



## saeed bahgat (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا لاسرة منتديات الكنيسه علي الهديه الثمينه الراقيه وكل عام واسرة المنتديات بخير  وسعاده وهناء واطمئنان وتحياتي وتهنئتي لكافة ابائنا القسس  -مع اطيب واخلص الامنيات -                                             -سعيد بهحت - مدينة نصر القاهره


----------



## طلعت خيري (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نهني جميع المسيحين بهذه المناسبه العزيزه على قلوبنا  .. لما يحمل صحاب الذكرى من معاني ايمانيه وانسانيه.... نستذكر من خلالها الواقع الدعوي للصالحين عبر الزمن ..وقدوة المخلصين للرب ... وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابنه الملك (1 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على الهدايا الجميله دى ووالسنه الجايه نعلى بالمنتدى كمان وكمان


----------



## odyssey8 (1 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وكل بخير يارب تعود علينا هذة السنه بالحب والخير والترابط وبسنه 2010 اتمني ان نعيشها بكل المحبة*


----------



## odyssey8 (1 يناير 2010)

*انا آسف نسيت ان اضيف واقول لك الف الف شكر علي الهدية القيمة واللي تسعد النفس شكرا جزيلا لكم ولمنتديات الكنيسة*


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2010)

*ميرسي جدا يا روك
وكل سنة وانت بخير
وسنة حلوة علي الكل يارب

*​


----------



## john magdy (1 يناير 2010)

*marry cristmas & happy new year for all
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك حياتكم و يحقق امانيكم و مع السنة الجديدة يقوي ايماننا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2010)

*ميرررسى يا روك وكل سنه وانت طيب ومنتدانا بخير وكل سنه وكل طاقم الاشراف واعضائنا المباركين بخير ويا رب منتدانا من احسن لاحسن بفضل تعبك وجهدك المتواصل وربنا يبارك كل من له تعب هنا ويثمر من الخدمه ثمر كتيييييييييير يفرح قلوبنا كلنا والف شكر على الهدايا الجميله .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة
> 
> ...


*
نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

وكل سنه وانت طيب ومنتدانا بخير وكل سنه وكل طاقم الاشراف واعضائنا المباركين بخير ويا رب منتدانا من احسن لاحسن بفضل تعبك وجهدك المتواصل وربنا يبارك كل من له تعب هنا ويثمر من الخدمه ثمر كتيييييييييير يفرح قلوبنا كلنا والف شكر على الهدايا الجميله .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## ق عادل (1 يناير 2010)

*كل عام وانتم بخير 
وشكرااا على الهدية الرائعه *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2010)

:018A1D~146:
شكرا على الهدية

 :big35:

كل سنة و انتم طيبين

:smil12:
:ab4:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ماى روك على تلك اللفته الجميلة

وليكن المنتدى منارة تضيئ المسكونة بنور الرب يسوع

وليكن كافة الأعضاء العاملين أعضاء فى جسد المسيح

حاملين أمانة نشر الكلمة بكل أمانه وحب

وكل عام والجميع بخير​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (1 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يباركك يا غالي يا زعيم المنتدى وكل عام وانت في المسيح 
وشكرا ليك على الهدايا 
يابابا نويلنا​*


----------



## ارووجة (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام والكل بخيــــــــــــر ^_^
ونشالله سنة 2010 تكون سنة محبة وسلام على الجميع
وكل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي مشعشع النت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يناير 2010)

*ميرسي يا روك علي الهدايا*
*وكل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدي بخير وفرحة وسعادة*
*يارب تكون سنة سعيدة علي الكل يارب*​


----------



## سعد فرنسيس (1 يناير 2010)

المجد لله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة 
وكل عام وانتم بالف بخير عام 2010


----------



## samirwilson (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتىم بخير


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (1 يناير 2010)

اخى ماى روك كل سنة وانتا طيب والمشرفون وكل و بخير واعضاء المنتدى الجميل اللى
احنا نعود فيه اكبر وقت ممكن با امانة انا واحد من الناس اللى حبيبنى فى المنتدى هو روح الاسرة الوحده


----------



## صوت الرب (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنة و انتو طيبين
ينعاد عليكم بالصحة و العافية


----------



## محمد فجر (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير وسلام


----------



## مدحت ناصر (1 يناير 2010)

سنه جميله عليكم وياريت نبدا السنه الجديده بكل حب وصفاء قلب

 كل عام وانتم بخير وان بحبكم كلكم


----------



## kiro-kiro1 (1 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وسنة جديدة سعيدة ​


----------



## youhnna (1 يناير 2010)

*ماى روك
كل سنه وانت طيب وبخير
وكل الاداريين والمشرفين والاعضاء طيبين وبخير
وكل كنيسه المسيح طيبين وبخير
ودائما منتدنا فى تقدم مستمر
عام سعيد مبارك على الجميع​*


----------



## zezza (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنة و الجميع بخير 
و يا رب تكون سنة خير و بركة على الكل 
شكرا على الهدايا القيمة 
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## bonguy (1 يناير 2010)

*لأ انا اتضحك عليا قريت عنوان الموضوع من بره فكرت الهدية دي بقي هتبقي موبايل ولا لابتوب ولا حاجة كبيرة كدة...لا يا ماي روك مش دي قيمتك ولا قيمة منتدي الكنيسة ده حتي المثل بيقول ان سرقت اسرق جمل وان هاديت هادي بموبايل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا طبعاً ده انا بهزر مفيش احلي من دي هدية والف شكر يا روك علي اهتمامك وخدمتك الجميلة دي....وربنا يباركلنا في منتديات الكنيسة السنة الجاية واللي بعديها ولحد يوم القيامة ولما نطلع فوق بقي نبقي نعمل منتديات علي مستوي الحدث.*


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة:// شكرا على الهدية العظيمة
ربنايعض تعب محبتكم   

 :Love_Letter_Send::36_15_15::sami73::sami73::11::16_14_21


----------



## roomany (1 يناير 2010)

happy new year


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يناير 2010)

ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة:// شكرا على الهدية العظيمة
> ربنايعوض تعب محبتكم
> 
> :Love_Letter_Send::36_15_15::sami73::sami73::11::16_14_21


----------



## نجدى فرج (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وانتم بخير وصحة وسعادة وتكون سنة 2010 بداية انطلاقة عظيمة مثمرة لنشر الكرازة بالمسيح للعالم اجمع و اشكر الزعيمMy Rock كما اشكر الجميع مشرفين واعضاء على مجهوداتهم الرائعة لإثراء هذا الموقع  ولكم منى كل المحبة والتقدير والشكر على هديتكم الرائعة وكل اعمالكم الجميلة والمفيدة وسنة حلوة مع يسوع .


----------



## venanabil (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المشاعر الرقيقه دى اللى بتهتم بكل التفاصيل
وربنا يبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم
امين
وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 
وشكرا ليك على الهدايا 
ربنا يجعل المنتدى سبب بركه لكثيرين 
​


----------



## kingmoon (1 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة
> 
> ...




___________________________


الف شكر على الهدية
تمنياتي بالسعادة والسلام للجميع
.................
.................
في أطلالة كل عام جديد
كم تمنيت
وكم انتظرت
أن أولد من جديد
................
تحياتي


----------



## JOJE (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي الهيديه الجميييييييييله
                                                                   دي ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير
                                                       وتبقا سنه سعيده وجميله عليالمنتدي
                                                            ويفضل اكبر واحلا منتدي  في الدنيا كلها
                                                                كل سنه  وانتم طيبين


----------



## هنرى شنودة (1 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الهدايا
كل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## the radio (1 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارككم ويحفظكم ويجعلكم شجره مثمره لكل الناس والمحتاجين وتوصلو رساله المسيح لكل الناس


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2010)

هدايا جميه جدااااااااااااا ياروك 

كل سنه وانت طيب 

وكل سنه وانت مجمعنا فى منتدانا الرااااااااااائع

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك

ويارب دايما منتدانا فى تقدم واذدهار

وسنه سعيده على الجميع انشاء الله
​


----------



## رونزا (1 يناير 2010)

مرسي احلى هديه شكرآ


----------



## وليم تل (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا ماى روك
على الهدايا الرائعة والقيمة
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا راجل يا طيب
وحقا ما اجمل ان نتسامح بقلب صافى متواضع
كما ان رب المجد وديع ومتواضع القلب
فبالتسامح والمحبة ينتشر الرخاء والسلام فى العالم
وكل سنة والمنتدى زاخر باعضائة وادارتة لخدمة
مجد رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ودمتم بود



​


----------



## hamdy elnaggar (1 يناير 2010)

شكراً على محبتكم واهتمامكم الرب يبارك حياتكم ويثمر فيكم لمجد إسمة وشكراً وكل سنة وانتم طيبين عيدميلاد مجيد


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (1 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الهدية وكل سنة  والمنتدى الجميل بخير وتقدم دائم


----------



## fakhoury (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## gofy (1 يناير 2010)

*سنة حلوة مع يسوع




*


----------



## mena601 (1 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااا علي الهدية 

كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير وسلام


----------



## ارتواء (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وانت بألف خير عزيزي 
وربي يسلم ايدك على الهديه الرائعه .. 

بالتوفيق دوماً .. 
من ابداع لأبداع يارب 

سلام المسيح


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (1 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح لجميع الأعضاء الأحباء ، وكل سنة وجميعكم بخير وصحة*


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وأنت طيب يا زعيم *
*كل سنة والمشرفين وأعضاء المنتدى طيبين والمسيح يبارك السنة كلها وشكرا" علي الهدية القيمة *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (1 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخى الحبيب  ا روك على الهديه الجميله

كل سنه  وحضرتك واعضاء منتدانا بخير

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
الرب يعوض تعب خدمتك بالفعل انت شخصيه جديره بالاحترام 
بحبك فى يسوع اخى الحبيب


----------



## *koki* (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنة و الكل بخير 
happy new year
و مرسى جدا على الهدايا


----------



## salib 2010 (1 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (1 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (1 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (1 يناير 2010)




----------



## naguib123 (1 يناير 2010)

كل ســــنة وأنتم وجميع كنيسة المسيح بخير 
وكل الشـــكر والتقدير على هذه الهدية القيمة
ومولود المزود يبارك فى خدمتكم وتعبكم ويثمر هذا المجهود ويجازى تعبكم


----------



## jojo_angelic (1 يناير 2010)

زعيمنـــــا الغالـــــــــــــــي : ميرســـــــي على الهــدايا القيمــــــــــه،
             سنـــة جديـــدة مباركــــــه تعـــم على العالـــم أجمـــع  والـــــــــــرب
             يبـاركك ويجازيــك على جهودك .
             كل سنــة واعضــاء المنتـــدى بألــف خيـــــــــــــر


----------



## milad hanna (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا زعيم وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## vetaa (1 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وكلنا بخير
وسنه حلوة مع يسوع

وشكرا يا روك على كل حاجه
*​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير للهدايا 

و happy new year


----------



## shanoda510 (1 يناير 2010)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ومجهود خدمتكم    الي الامام دوما  مع رب المجد الي الابد  شكرا علي الهدايا


----------



## samysad2008 (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا  كتير  على الهدية  0 وتحياتى الى القائمين بالعمل فى المنتدى  0واخوتى الاعضاء وايضا زملائنا الزائرين 0لكم منى اجمل حب واحلى امنيات بالعام الجديد واعياد الميلاد 000وكل عام والجميع بخير :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## ايمار (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام وحياة الجميع بخير وسلام وتهانينا القلبية 
على المنتدى الغالي ياغوالييييييييييي 

بركة ربنا يسوع وصلاة امنا مريم مع الجميع امين


----------



## ايمار (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الهدايا ياطيبين محروسين باسم الرب


----------



## مورا مارون (2 يناير 2010)

هدايا قيمة روك كعادة المنتدى في تقديم كل شي يفيدنا ويغزي روحنا لمجد اسمه

كل عام والجميع بالف خير 

ينعاد عليك روك وعلى كل المشرفين والاعضاء مباركين وميرسي كتير 
​


----------



## raoufebotross (2 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جارجيوس (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و منتدانا الغالي و الاعضاء بالف خير

اطلب من الرب يسوع ان تكون سنة خير و سلام على الجميع​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2010)

الشكر لقائدنا ماي الروك

وكل سنة ومنتدانا بالف خير

والجميع بخير وبركة

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على الهدايا الحلوه دي.كل سنه وانتم كلكم طيبين*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم *

*ماي روك كل سنة وانت طيب*

*وكل سنة ومنتدانا وجميع الأعضاء بالف خير *​*
وشكرا على هذه الهدايا الثمينة والجميلة جداً​*



*وبركة الرب يسوع معكم ويحميكم جميعا*​


----------



## الوداعة (2 يناير 2010)

*شكراً يا ماى روك على الهدايا الجميلة ،
 و يا رب تكون سنة سعيده على جميع أبناء يسوع فى كل مكان ،
 وفترة أعياد مجيدة ،
 و يارب يبارك فى منتدانا الغالى ،
و يسوع يحافظ عليه و يجعلة سبب بركة لكثيرين .*​


----------



## nono mimi (2 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا روك الهديه جميله اوي وكل وسنه وانت طيب  وكل المنتدي طيب ويارب السنه دي تكون اجمل من اللي فاتت


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2010)

*كل عام والجميع بخير وسنه سعيده على الكل ببركة ميلاد رب المجد*​


----------



## الروح النارى (2 يناير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شـكراااً ليــ* My Rock* ــك​ 
أجمل التهانى
*:36_3_21:*
بالعام الجديد​ 
*2010*​ 
كل سنة وأنت طيب بعيد الميلاد المجيد​

أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَالْمَسِيحُ ​ 
الرَّبُّ.(لو 2 : 11 )​ 
*تم التحميل*​


----------



## romyo (2 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
والف شكر على الهدايا الجميلة
وكل سنة والمنتدى اقوى و اجمل كل يوم​


----------



## romajesus (2 يناير 2010)

ميرررررررررررررررسى 
كل سنة وانت طيبيييييييييييين


----------



## ماريتا (2 يناير 2010)

*ميررررررررررررررسى ماى روك على الهدايا الرائعة وزوقك الجميل*
*اتمنى من الرب ان تكون سنة سعيدة عليك وعلى جميع اخواتنا *
*Merry Christmas & HaPpPpPpPpY New Year 2010*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين و ربنا يجعلها سنة سعيدة علي كل الناس*


----------



## ثائر رزوق حنا (2 يناير 2010)

نشكرك يا زعيم على هذي الهدايا الجميلة جدا جدا جدالانها فعلا هي التعبير الحقيقي للنوايا الحسنة التي نمتلكها تجاه ربنا وسيدنا يسوع المسيح الذي يحيا ويملك معنا دائما وابدا


----------



## Roudoin (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكو على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## badie (2 يناير 2010)




----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (2 يناير 2010)

اروع هديه تشكر عليها 

                                 كل عام والجميع بالف خيروللمشرفين خصوصا

                             نحن في العراق منعتنا الحكومه منعا باتا ان حتى نفتح مسجل ونسمع اغنيه 
                      لان السبب عاشوراء


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير
وكل الشكر لكم على هذه الهدياية القيمة
الله يبارك تعبكم


----------



## salib 2010 (2 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (2 يناير 2010)

اشكرك يا مايا على الرساله:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (2 يناير 2010)

*ألف شكر على الهدية الجميلة من كتب وترانيم
وكل سنة وكل أعضاء الكنيسة بكل خيسر وسلام*


----------



## ehab_rizkala (2 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا روك علي هديتك الجميلة
كل عام وانت بخير 
وكل مشرفين الموقع بصحة وسلام 
وكل سنة وكل أعضاء المنتدي المباركين بخير 
ربنا يبارككم ببركة العيد و يحفظكم الأمين العادل في يده القوية​


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يامجدي وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يازعيم والمنتدى بخير وسلام والى الافضل​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يناير 2010)

*هدايا رائعة فعلا 
مرسي كتير يا زعيمنا 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ومنتدانا بخير ويزيد ويكبر اكتر واكتر ويبشر باسم يسوع طول العمر 
سنة سعيدة علي كل خائفي الرب​*


----------



## catia (2 يناير 2010)

_*HaPpY nEw YeAr fOr AlL*_


----------



## adel2009 (3 يناير 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## almougi (3 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير مع نمنيانى ان يكون العام القادم عام خير وسعاده وسلام


----------



## christin (3 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا روك علي الهدايا الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويجعل السنه الجديده سنه سعيده عليكم جميعا
كل عام والجميع بخير ​*


----------



## heba nageh (3 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتم بالف خير

شكرا
هبه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2010)

*أنا بشكر حضرتك وكل أعضاء الموقع....وكل سنة وأنتم  جنود فى جيش المسيح*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 يناير 2010)

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسنة جديدة سعيدة مع رب المجد يسوع 

مرسى يا زعيم على هدياك الجميلة ويارب المنتدى دايما بخير ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يناير 2010)

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين


----------



## twety (3 يناير 2010)

*وانت طيب ريدمبشن
سنه حلوة عليك
*


----------



## hanan fahim (3 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على اهدايا الحلوة دى و كـل سنة و انت و كل الأعضاء بخير ​


----------



## besho_love_jesu (3 يناير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع 
كل عام واسرة المنتدى بخير وبمزيد من التقدم والرقى وزيادة الخبرة فى رفع شان المسيحيين وتنوير الغير مسيحيين
وربنا يجعلها سنة بيضه على الكريم نيلة  على اللئيم سودة على اللى يحب الحريم 
هههههههههههههههه
وكل سنة وانتم طيبيييييييييييييييييييييييييين*​:d


----------



## نبيل مليكه (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا كل عام وحضراتكم بخير
ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## GORGE MOSA (3 يناير 2010)

شكرأ اوى على الهدية الجميلة


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر على التهنئة و الهدايا الجميلة ، بصراحة انها أجمل هدية تلقيتها لهذه السنة .. ميــرسي كتيـــر و الرب يبارك حياتكم و يجعل سنة 2010 سنة خير و عطاء و سلام لكل البشرية و للعالم أجمع و ليس لأمـّــةٍِِ ما ، على وجه التخصيص ، كما يدعون البعض لخير و نصرة أمة كذا أو لإندحار و خذلان أمة كذا ... اتمنى التقدم و الازدهار لمنتدانا الرائع و ان يفتح الرب من خلال مواضيعه عيون كل العميان ، ليتعرفوا على السيد المسيح و ليذوقوا حلاوة الايمان به .. كل عام و انتم بالف الف خير​


----------



## مدحت المنياوى (3 يناير 2010)

*الرب وحده هو القادر ان يعوض تعب محبتكم بالخير والبركة من افضل الى افضل امين*


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)




----------



## john2 (3 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و المنتدى كله بخير​*


----------



## kaiser (4 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير وسلام​


----------



## samir ramzy (4 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على تعبكم وعلى محبتكم العظيمة 
وميرسى على الهدايا الجميله دة اجمل هدايا 
كل سنة وانتم بخير ويارب سنة 2010 تكون سنة سعيده والمنتدى يكبر كمان وكمان 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 
:36_3_11:


----------



## toty sefo (4 يناير 2010)

*اجمل هديه فى احلى كريسماس  كل سنه والمنتدى كله طيب*​


----------



## losivertheprince (4 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح

بس قولى يا قائد هو مينفعش تزود الهدية يعنى تحطلنا سندوتش بطاطس يعنى ولا كيس شيبسى بالملح يعنى أنت فاهم الجوع وحش قوووووووى هههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب يا كبير​


----------



## amle (4 يناير 2010)

كل عام والمنتدى بخير ويارب يكبر كمان وكمان سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم امين


----------



## محمد كذلك (4 يناير 2010)

*أريد هدية نسخة ورقية من الكتاب المقدس ( العهد الجديد والقديم ) *


----------



## rana1981 (4 يناير 2010)

*شكرا روك وكل عام وانت بخير​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 يناير 2010)

*ميرسي ليك على الهدايا الرائعة
كل عام و الجميع بخير
ويارب السنة دي تكون سعيدة على الجميع​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يناير 2010)

هدية جميلة وترانيم روعة وكتب ثمينة 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
والمنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر 
المسيح معكم ويباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا اخي الحبيب ماي روك

وكل سنة وكل العالم بخير

واحلي هدية من اجمل منتدي

ربنا يباركك وعام سعيد لنا جميعا​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2010)

محمد كذلك قال:


> *أريد هدية نسخة ورقية من الكتاب المقدس ( العهد الجديد والقديم ) *


*


ممكن تتابع قناة الحياه وتعبتلهم عنوانك هيبعتلوك نسخه من الكتاب المقدس

ربنا معاك وينور طريقك امين
*​


----------



## amle (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الهدية العظيمة دى واشكركم لتعب محبتكم


----------



## +febronia+ (4 يناير 2010)

مرسي كتير


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا روك على الهدايا الرائعة ببركة امنا العدرا وبركة جميع القديسين وبركة رب المجد ان يعطينا السلام والطمانينة فى هذا العام المبارك وكل عام وجميعكم بالف خير وسلام ومحبة*


----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## monmooon (5 يناير 2010)

*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتر ربنا يباركم 
ويارب تكون سنه سعيده مليانه بالفرح في ظل الفادى بشفاعه ام النور ​*


----------



## remorb (5 يناير 2010)

"*​*أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" لوقا 3 : 11
كل عام والجميع في المنتدي الجميل بخير
وحشتوني كتير جداً


----------



## ebrahem15 (5 يناير 2010)

شكر لمنتديات الكنيسة على هدية عيد الميلاد وكل سنة وانتم طيبين والمنتدى فى نمو واذدهار لياْتى بالثمار المرجوة         30.      60.           100 .الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
                                                                                        ابراهيم 15                                                                                        ابراهيم تكلا


----------



## amle (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمنتديات الكنيسة على الهدية العظيمة وكل سنة والمنتدى بخير


----------



## هنرى شنودة (5 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وكل عام والمنتدى واعضاءه بخير


----------



## هنرى شنودة (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا روك على الهدية وكل سنة والمنتدى ومشرفيه واعضائه بكل خير وسعادة
والشعور يوجود الله معنا


----------



## علي 22 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بألف خير واتمني لكم حياة سعيدة
*  يا اخ على اى سؤال تحب تسأله يا ريت تحطه فى القسم المختص بالاسئله مش فى اى مكان تانى*


----------



## مريم12 (5 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير 
و هابى نيو يير
و سنة جديدة سعيدة عليكم يلا الحقوا حققوا فيها امانيكم​*


----------



## ibram751 (6 يناير 2010)

ما اجمل هداياك وما احلاها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## raoufebotross (6 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير عام سعيد


----------



## ايرينى جورج (6 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخى روك كل سنة وانت طيب والمنتدى كلة بخير وسلام المسيح يكون معاكم*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (6 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وأنا طيب وأنتم كمان طيبين
و..
و..
وبس


----------



## sollytwins (6 يناير 2010)

ميرسي علي الهدايا وكل سنه والمنتدي بخير ويزيد ويكبر اكبر بنعمه رب المجد


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 يناير 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا زعيمنا
هدية مقبولة
وكل سنة وانتا طيب
​


----------



## الوردة المسلمة (6 يناير 2010)

*بمناسبة عيد المسيح اتقدم بالتهــــــاني الحارة لكل المسيح وكل عـــــــام وانتم بخيــــــــر*:748pf:


----------



## jesus200 (6 يناير 2010)

انا بشكركوم على الهدية الجميلة دى 
وكل سنة وانت طيبين
30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## ابراهيم ناشد (6 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هنرى شنودة (6 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وجمع الاعضاء والمشرفين بخير


----------



## GORGE MOSA (7 يناير 2010)

:36_15_15::sami73::748pf: كل سنة والموقع كلة بخير والرب يحفظ لنة البابا شنودة وكل الذى يعمل


----------



## جيلان (7 يناير 2010)

*شكرا يا روك على هديتك الرائعة ... كل سنة والكل بخير*


----------



## ماهر امير (9 يناير 2010)

*ســـــــــلام المسيح لاخواتى فى المنتدى انا شاكر محبتكم وكل سنة وانتم بخير ويارب يايسوع المسيح ارفع عنا هذا البلاء لان مالناش غيرك بدونك لانقدر ان نفعل شياء قلبى وفكرى وروحى فى نجع حمادى اخواتى مع المسيح الان ونالوا اعظم الاكاليل يارب يذكرونا امام عرش النعمة امين امين امين*​


----------



## ماهر امير (9 يناير 2010)

*اشكر اخواتى اللى بعتولى الهدية الجميلة والرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## bashaeran (9 يناير 2010)

بالمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيد اهنيئ كل الاخوة والاخوات كبيرا وصعيرا على كل من ساهما خيرا من اجل كلمة الخير وزرع مجبة الالهية في النفوس المحتاجة وشكرا لكم جميعا ادارة واشرافا وشكرا لمريم ام المجد التي ابهرتنا هذه السنة المباركة والمجد والخلود لشهداء الكلمة امين اليك يا رب الكون نطلب  استجب يا رب امين هللويا


----------



## روما98 (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الهدية الرائعة

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك ومحبتك
​


----------



## waelgrgas (10 يناير 2010)

يارك يا رب يسوع


----------



## مينا 188 (10 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على الهدايا الجميله دى 
بجد كتب جميله 
ربنا يبارك المنتدى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا مررررررررررررسي


----------



## ADAM MOHNND (12 يناير 2010)

*فلتعم عليكم الرحمة والبركات بهذا العام الجديد من الرب جميعا" وشكرا" لاجمل هدية تلقيتها بحياتي​*


----------



## فادي عبد الملاك (12 يناير 2010)

مت(11:5) طوبي لكم اذا  عيروكم  و طردوكمو قالوا  عليكم كل كلمه شريره من اجلي كاذبين افرحوا وتهللوا لان اجركم عظيم في ملكوت السموات فانهم هكذا طردوا النبياء الذين قبلكم


----------



## عمادفايز (13 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين بخير والسنة الجديدة تكون كويسة وتكون فرصة لبداية جديدة​*


----------



## ايمو2 (14 يناير 2010)

كل عام والجميع بألف خير
دخل العام الجديد بهدوءه
وجاء العيد بصرخاته
ورحل الشهيد الى ربه
والدمع يسيل على خده

تعازى السماء فلتحل على أسر الشهداء الأبرياء


----------



## bolbolm2009 (14 يناير 2010)

وأيضا يطلبوا عنا أمام رب المجد لكى نربح الملكوت مثتما ربحوه ...... أمين


----------



## bent almalk (14 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى للهدية الجميلة

نصلى للرب ان يحمنا جميعا فى اسم المسيح 

اميـــــــــــن​*


----------



## كوك (15 يناير 2010)

_*تسلم ايدك يا ماى روك *_

_*ميرسى جدا على الهدايا بمناسبة 2010*_

_*ويارب ديما نشوفك بخير *_

_*الرب يبارك حياتك*_

_*عن اذنك هاخود الصوره *_​


----------



## رونزا (15 يناير 2010)

مرسي عالهديه وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## مايكل جميل بولس (21 يناير 2010)

ربنا يديكم سلام ونعمة عندي اقتراح ممكن نزهب الي المصابين من نجع حمادي ونقدم المساعدة من كل ابراشية ربنا يهدي وشكرا وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## مايكل جميل بولس (21 يناير 2010)

مايكل


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (22 يناير 2010)

كل عام والمنتدى الجميل بخير وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين فى سعادة دائم وشكرااا للهدية الرائعة ميرسى للكل


----------



## bolbolm2009 (22 يناير 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير مع المسيح وكل أولاد المسيح بألف خير والذين إختارهم الرب ينيخ نفوسهم أجمعين ويبعث السكينة فى قلوب أسرهم ....... أمين


----------



## رومانى ارمانيوس (23 يناير 2010)

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## raoufebotross (24 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gogo2 (25 يناير 2010)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير     ومهما طال الزمان هتفضلى ياكنستى اقوى فى كل مكان وفى كل زمان:


----------



## bolbolm2009 (25 يناير 2010)

كل لحظه وكل دقيقه وكل ساعه وكل يوم وكل إسبوع وكل شهر وكل سنة وفى دخولكم وخروجكم وأنتم بخير ومحفوظين فى المسيح يسوع الله الكلمه المتجسد والمخلص ............ أمين


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
كل عام وانتم بخير ونشكركم على هذا الاهتمام 
ونعمة الرب يسوع تكون معكم فى صوم يونان وكل عام وجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والمراقبين والمديرين بخير وبصحة وربنا يبعد عنا جميعا عدو الخير 

:36_15_15::sami73::ab8::36_3_19:


----------



## refeat (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الهدية وربنا يبارككم على محبتكم وتعبكم من اجل اسمه القدوس:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## bolbolm2009 (29 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير على أحلى منتدى وأحلى أعضاء (أحب أقترح على إخوتى )(فكرة ) متمثلة فى أن يطرح كل عضو أى .إختبار أو أى موضوع مر به أو سمعه من أى إنسان وإستفاد منه لكى بذلك يفيد الأخرين ... وسلام المسيح بكون معه


----------



## هنرى شنودة (30 يناير 2010)

فعلا اقتراح جميل وتفيد لكل الاعضاء


----------



## اميل جرجس (1 فبراير 2010)

جميل  جداا الرب يبارك ويكون معك يارت تشاركو معنا فى منتدى وشات شباب كنيسة القبطية     http://www.sh-ctv.com/


----------



## peterabdelmalak (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جداا علي اهتمامكم بنا


----------



## dodo zaki (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------

